# how to configure zyxel



## Euds (Oct 15, 2008)

I already hard reset it, i cannot access the web configurator for it coz i cannot access the 192.168.1.1 instead gateway states that its 122.53 XX

how can i reconfigure it... thanks

Zyxel p-660R -D1


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

All due respect to the forum members I think you would be better served Googleing Zyxel forums and asking for help there.


----------



## Euds (Oct 15, 2008)

??? thought this section is for modems, dsl......no matter of what make, model


thanks dude


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if you have really done a factory reset and the IP address comes up as a public IP address, the modem is either broken or the ISP has disabled the routing functions of the modem.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Euds said:


> ??? thought this section is for modems, dsl......no matter of what make, model
> 
> 
> thanks dude


I wrote the above because you didn't appear to be getting anywhere on this forum.


----------

